# MAFIA: THE MOVIE



## Aries -- Participants List (Apr 24, 2015)

*Hosted by CR*​
Not a game but a Movie dedicated to the Mafia Community and its 4/5 year long run. Anyone past or present is allowed to join this Mafia movie project. *Sign ups are here*=> or if you want to give me your blessing to use your likeness in it its cool aswell.

*People in it so far*
1: Homestuck
2: Platinum
3: LegendaryBeauty
4: Mio
5: Cubey
6: Big Boss
7: Hammer
8: Chaos
9: FamilyParka
10: Persecuted
11: Darth Nithlus
12: Vasto
13: Xerces
14: Mr. Waffles
15: Oreo
16: Crimson Dragoon
17: Santi
18: WAD
19: Nois
20: Ultimate DeathSaurer
21: Marco
22: Gibbs
23: Rion Uchiha
24: Azn
25: TazmoBot
26: Dei
27: Mystic Serenade
28: WAD Dupes
29: Amrun
30: Vode
31: Tribulation
32: AzeRuth
33: Nitty Scott
34: Friday
35: WPK
36: Lord Genome
37: Aladdin
38: Psychic
39: CR
40: Aiyanah
41: Savage
42: Awesome
43: Kitsune
44: Smiley
45: Blaze
46: DarkZero

_If your crossed out means you have appeared in the film. I'll be using this thread to post the parts off the movie and the sign ups for other people to join so i can add them to the list... Now for the world premiere off Mafia The Movie... Part 1..._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries -- Plat Man (Apr 24, 2015)

*Act 1: PlatMan*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 24, 2015)

*Act 1: PlatMan Part 2*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkZero515 (Apr 24, 2015)

i take it your going to take this all the way to The Avengers? If so i call dips on black widow


----------



## Aries (Apr 24, 2015)

im actually going to take this all the way to Avengers Age of ultron. The next act will be The Incredible Rager


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2015)

Active how? bumped? posting? blood?


----------



## Aries (Apr 24, 2015)

Just posting. Can talk about it. Give me idea if you guys want on what you guys would like to see in the upcoming acts. After the Incredible rager theres Platman 2 and 2 other films ala thor and CA before the crossover Mafiavengers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> Just posting. Can talk about it. Give me idea if you guys want on what you guys would like to see in the upcoming acts. After the Incredible rager theres Platman 2 and 2 other films ala thor and CA before the crossover Mafiavengers



Oh....then I see that you too shall ignore spiderman-


----------



## DarkZero515 (Apr 24, 2015)

My suggestion... Make me black widow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> Spiderman... Ill give him *ONE MORE DAY*... To make a cameo in next avengers.. im sad now  they continue to bury parker



 Ugh...you just had to say that.


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2015)

Its a brand new day vasto . Daredevil has a bigger shot in making it here sadly. Just need to watch the series


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2015)

You see I want to do that, watch dare devil because I have heard great things. but the fact that those same people had to shit on the flash to do it made me say fuck you dare devil I am not watching you anytime soon.


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2015)

Sadly that is how most dc and marvel are. Its never like both theres always that fandom hostility that prevents it. Havent seen agent peggy and agents of shield since doesnt interest me but daredevil seems like something worth watching man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2015)

I really am not interested in seeing every last thing marvel throws out and they are throwing out way to much stuff. You can get fatigue and it could hurt the movies down the line.


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh god. Do yourself a favor and go watch Daredevil.

It makes shows like Arrow and Flash look like the Adam West Batman. And movies like Avengers and Thor like Disney productions (which they are haha but you know what I mean).

Netflix Daredevil is a crime drama action more in line with True Detective and Nolan's Batman than any other superhero movie/tv.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2015)

Marco said:


> Oh god. Do yourself a favor and go watch Daredevil.
> 
> It makes shows like Arrow and Flash look like the Adam West Batman. And movies like Avengers and Thor like Disney productions (which they are haha but you know what I mean).
> 
> Netflix Daredevil is a crime drama action more in line with True Detective and Nolan's Batman than any other superhero movie/tv.



 Marco making my point.:


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2015)

The fact that it is R rated is the best "in your face" thing that attracted me about the show.

Watch this. It's called DIrty Laundry. It's a concept teaser for a Punisher tv/movie. And Daredevil hits the kind of notes this does.

Link removed


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2015)

Even I haven't watched Agents of Shield or Agent Carter or whatever Chuck shit they've been throwing out.

But their Netflix lineout looks awesome and Daredevil hooked me on. Their next show will be AKA Jessica Jones. Then Luke Cage, Iron Fist, and finally The Defenders with Daredevil leading a team of all mentioned.


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't even watched Flash, VLD. I just watched the first episode and it was lackluster. Not that it was bad or anything. But it wasn't anything special. It didn't hook me. Same thing about Agents of Shield. And Arrow.

But Daredevil. Well, I just couldn't stop.

Check out this clip. Link removed


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2015)

FYI, this show's Kingpin is one of the best villain representation on screen I've seen. Phenomenal.


----------



## Aries (Apr 27, 2015)

Tomorrow the world premiere of the incredible rager


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 28, 2015)

Daredevil is amazing. Best thing Marvel has put out.


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2015)

Its time for the world premiere of Act 2 of the Mafia Cinnamatic verse..


----------



## Aries -- The Incredible Rager (Apr 28, 2015)

*Act 2: The Incredible Rager*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2015)

*Act 2: The Incredible Rager Part 2*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2015)

Fuck Chaos....should have been day 1d....always scum shows.


----------



## Aries (Apr 28, 2015)

The theme off the Incredible Rager... Now filming the next Act 3. PlatMan 2... The MafiAvengers is coming soon..


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2015)

Marco said:


> I haven't even watched Flash, VLD. I just watched the first episode and it was lackluster. Not that it was bad or anything. But it wasn't anything special. It didn't hook me. Same thing about Agents of Shield. And Arrow.
> 
> But Daredevil. Well, I just couldn't stop.
> 
> Check out this clip. Link removed


Oh shit im watching this, so tense


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 28, 2015)

Wonder where I'll appear.


----------



## Marco (Apr 29, 2015)

Hahaha. Platman and the Incredible Rager. So who's next? Captain America? Thor?


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm im going chronological order off the films these edits are made from. Next act will be PlatMan 2 then Thor and CA before The MafiAvengers


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 29, 2015)

Great job man, your edits always make me laugh.

Keep it up.


----------



## Aries (Apr 29, 2015)

Big boss my bro :bro fist. Glad you liked it. Platman 2 will be released this saturday/Friday


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 1, 2015)

When is thor going to be released CR?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2015)

Bb b ooooooohhhhhh boo cr and that pun...bbbooooooo


----------



## Aries (May 1, 2015)

Bad puns are part off the Anti Life Equation. You vasto will fall along the other Supermen from the Mafia multiverse. (throws vasto into the mess that is Convergence crossover)


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

Platman 2 will be out by tomorrow. More later then usual but on tomorrow none the less


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

Looking forward to it bro.


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

Platman 2 will be out in a hour


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 3, 2015)

My body is ready >.>


----------



## Aries -- Plat Man 2 (May 3, 2015)

*Act 3: PlatMan 2*

​


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

*Act 3: PlatMan 2 Part 2*


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2015)

What is this and why do I keep getting PM'd.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 3, 2015)

They are movies Santi. You are apart off it. no way out. Also links dont seem to be working cr


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

Re Uploading them from a different site now. Figures using drop box was a bad idea. Well ill just edit them out and re send pms like a ole tampon


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

Images ain't workin bro

edit: ninajd


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 3, 2015)

The links are working now


----------



## Santí (May 3, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> They are movies Santi. You are apart off it. no way out. Also links dont seem to be working cr



You.... Why are you here.


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

As zero said images are working. repost this again.



> Not a game but a Movie dedicated to the Mafia Community and its 4/5 year long run. Anyone past or present is allowed to join this Mafia movie project. *Sign ups are here*=> or if you want to give me your blessing to use your likeness in it its cool aswell.
> 
> *People in it so far*
> 1: Homestuck
> ...


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2015)

Sllowdown the gif speed, too fast.


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

hahaha. lol @ hammer being hammer. And wadupes ahha.

Why ain't i in the list cr


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 3, 2015)

Sant? said:


> You.... Why are you here.



I come as I please


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2015)

You can add me if you wish.


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

I copy pasted from sign ups. Its not a accurate list marco. Ill update it in a bit. Also lel well the reason things went super fast rem is because the stream i was using in latter parts of the gifs went at high pace while the the others were filled with lag


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 3, 2015)

This shit is great. You going to make me Ultron or Thanos?


----------



## Aries (May 3, 2015)

We'll see UD. we'll see . I already found my "thor" and will work on that first before i get into plans off the MafiAvengers


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 3, 2015)

I better get a OP character cr for not getting black widow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2015)

Yeah I second slowing down of the gifs. they move to fast alot of times and require second and 3rd viewings.


----------



## Legend (May 3, 2015)

Nick Fury


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2015)

So its obvious that i'm the A-List Celebrity whose caring this entire extended universe.

So you know, be grateful.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 4, 2015)

Hahahaha good job man, shame that I won't appear ever again doe, since the coronel has no more screen time.


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2015)

Actually Big Boss you will be appearing very soon. I dont want to give too much info but trust in CR. Next movie will be released by thursday


----------



## hammer (May 4, 2015)

me being hammer T-T


----------



## Aries (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6o1wind1iUc[/YOUTUBE]

The Scores are in and PlatMan 2 is a success. Ill like to thank the community with a video from Platony Stark. Dont miss your chance to be part of Mafia History. Reccomedations are allowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2015)

Aries said:


> Stream went a bit faster in comparison to other one i use. Which was laggy. Ill use old stream next one. Still what did you think of platman 2 vasto :tea



 It was about what I would expect from you CR.

 WAD dupes everywhere.


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2015)

Superman said:


> It was about what I would expect from you CR.
> 
> WAD dupes everywhere.



Excellent then Ill have to up my game then for the big cross over part. The MafiAvengers. 2 more films too go


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 5, 2015)

I'm Coulson? LMAO

That's fucking legit.


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2015)

Lel glad you liked it persecuted. And dont worry hammer you might appear in a future installment . Age of Ultron will not be the final piece to the Mafia Movie. I will end it with the Infinity gauntlet arc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2015)

Hammer getting retconned


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2015)

Not exactly vasto. There is the Marvel one shots All Hail the king . since chances are Marvels phase 3 will take years Mafia will have its own Phase 3 arc which leads to the Infinity Gauntlet act finale


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2015)

Aries said:


> Not exactly vasto. There is the Marvel one shots All Hail the king . since chances are Marvels phase 3 will take years Mafia will have its own Phase 3 arc which leads to the Infinity Gauntlet act finale



....It would if I hit reality....


----------



## Aries (May 5, 2015)

Thats Superboy Prime vasto not Superman  maybe in Convergence Supes will retcon punch brainiac out of existance


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2015)

Tomorrow Ill have Act 4 posted here. It has the most mafia community to date. I might do some Marvel one shots ala as a prequel to some movies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2015)

Aries said:


> Thats Superboy Prime vasto not Superman  maybe in Convergence Supes will retcon punch brainiac out of existance



 As if I could not if I go Silver Age.


----------



## Aries (May 6, 2015)

The real superman would not try to rewrite history! Your a imposter! Or should i say... ultraman... Vasto we may see athe incredible Rager sequel... Stay tuned (foreshadowing)


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 7, 2015)

Am i going to appear in the thor movie?


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

The next installment of the series will be posted soon.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 7, 2015)

Im ready (*chops dean*)


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

Its time for the world premiere for the next act. From the guy who brought you Platman and the Incredible Rager comes the next block buster of the summer


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 7, 2015)

Show us already!


----------



## Aries -- Thoreo (May 7, 2015)

*Act 4: THOREO*

​


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

*Act 4: THOREO Part 2*


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 7, 2015)

Oh gawd my sides!


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 7, 2015)

*Starts a slow clap* that was a beautiful edit. The best one out of the previous ones.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 7, 2015)

Hahahahaah this gets better everytime


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 7, 2015)

I can't handle these gifs right now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 7, 2015)

I mean they are too big for my connection


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

Open them one at a time in new tabs. Think should load pretty fast Oreo. Next act is Captain MafiAmerica


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 7, 2015)

Thought I was gonna be Iron Man cause yknow

Anyone mind transcribing for me?


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: __



There you go Oreo. Much easier to see with just the links. That maybe true but ThOreo has a better ring to it. I have 2/3s of the Mafia Cinnamatic verse written in my head. PlatMan, Incredible Rager and ThOreo were my top picks from the start to lead us to the MafiAvengers!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> The real superman would not try to rewrite history! Your a imposter! Or should i say... ultraman... Vasto we may see athe incredible Rager sequel... Stay tuned (foreshadowing)



Oh but when the flash does it everything is fine!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> The flash is pretty fast though. Speaking off what did you think of ThOreo?



Mystic serenade: Indeed I am Asian.


 Tozmo bot


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 7, 2015)

Our Game is about to be delayed
Bandwagoned and Lynched
Lost from when we played
With no Write ups to go back
I'm playing on my own
But now I'm not alone
(MafiAvengers Assemble)

Always we will lynch as one
Till the Mafia Game's won
With Mafia on the run
We never come undone
Assemble, we are strong
Forever Town as one
Assembled we are strong
Forever Town as one

No need to thank me CR for the theme song


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Our Game is about to be delayed
> Bandwagoned and Lynched
> Lost from when we played
> With no Write ups to go back
> ...



Dark zero you are a good person.


----------



## Cromer (May 7, 2015)

Damn, ThOreo was bretty gud.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 7, 2015)

Superman said:


> Dark zero you are a good person.



Apparently not good enough to get black widow . Who is Azn and how did she get the role over me...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Apparently not good enough to get black widow . Who is Azn and how did she get the role over me...



 Dark you must understand there is history here in the mafia section. As for who Azn is....Azn is...just is....


----------



## Aries (May 7, 2015)

Azn was the right choice. She is the hottest mafia player to step foot here. The Legendary Beauty off our time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> Azn was the right choice. She is the hottest mafia player to step foot here. The Legendary Beauty off our time



 Why no LB by the by?


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2015)

I cant wait til winter soldier lol


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> Why no LB by the by?



LB will indeed show up vasto but not now  you guys are free to reccomend anyone from the mafia community past or present. Captain MafiAmerica will be out either Sunday or Monday


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 8, 2015)

CR trolling me by not giving me black widow. I'm surprised you didnt make yourself loki


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2015)

I would have been loki but i must do whats best for the mafia cinnamatic verse story. Quality over Quantity


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 8, 2015)

Guess whoooooo


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2015)

Ill update the list for the peeps who have appeared and havent by the end off today.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 8, 2015)

Inbeforecrbecomesthanos

Well i look forward toooo next installment regardless


----------



## Aries (May 8, 2015)

Well hopefully it lives up to the hype. I dont want too make too much off these acts because act 3 of Marvel wont be ending for a couple off years. Im going to do maybe 12 Acts before i end with the Infinity Gauntlet Arc. Which Act do you guys want me to do?

 A prequel off the Marvel One Shots? DareDevil? Or the Incredible Rager sequel?


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 9, 2015)

Can I be deadpool lol


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 9, 2015)

Rion Uchiha said:


> Can I be deadpool lol



He's only doing the Marvel Cinnamatic Universe


----------



## Aries (May 9, 2015)

*List updated*

Feel free to reccomend/nominate peeps for Mafia: The Movie


----------



## hammer (May 9, 2015)

Guardians of the Hammer?


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 9, 2015)

Uhh hello wolverine origins lol


----------



## hammer (May 9, 2015)

Rion Uchiha said:


> Uhh hello wolverine origins lol



you do realize ben afflick daredevil, fantastic four and x men movies are not part of the MCU right?


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 9, 2015)

I know. It's gay. I dunno who I would be....


----------



## Aries (May 9, 2015)

hammer said:


> Guardians of the Hammer?



Does have a good ring to it. Never fear though you will return in one off the uocoming acts. Its something planned from the start



Rion Uchiha said:


> I know. It's gay. I dunno who I would be....



You hust have to wait and see rion. Everyone has a character for this just have to wait for the acts to be released


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 11, 2015)

Looking forward to the MafiAvengers next week. Heres hoping i appear soon


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2015)

I'll have the next act posted here by tomorrow. Will probably do some sets for the MafiAvengers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2015)

I don't see my name on the list despite signing up


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2015)

Updated with your initials in it WPK. Could have sworn I had added you when it did the update. fixed though


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Our Game is about to be delayed
> Bandwagoned and Lynched
> Lost from when we played
> With no Write ups to go back
> ...



Almost forgot going to totally use that for the theme for the MafiAvengers


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 12, 2015)

Where's the new episode at CR


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

Ill post the next act in a few minutes in the meanwhile will use this to make the wait worth while.

[YOUTUBE]os7UGwaEdr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 12, 2015)

Im ready #popcorn


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

Alright its time for the World Premiere of the Next Act. Captain MafiAmerica


----------



## Aries -- Captain Mafia: The First Troll Mafia-Venger (May 12, 2015)

*Act 5: Captain Mafia*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

*Act 5: Captain Mafia Part 2*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2015)

Dammit CR why could you not just give marco the password!?


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

Superman said:


> Dammit CR why could you not just give marco the password!?



In my defense I thought he knew it . Next up is the MafiAvengers. I feel bad for Nazi Homestuck. He got his rep sealed


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 12, 2015)

Another great chapter CR. Hyped for next one


----------



## Cromer (May 12, 2015)

Appropriately enough, Zaru's rep is an Infinity Stone, it's that powerful.


----------



## Aries (May 12, 2015)

Cromer knows  just you wait when you see NFs infinity stones


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2015)

Aries said:


> In my defense I thought he knew it . Next up is the MafiAvengers. I feel bad for Nazi Homestuck. He got his rep sealed



 You knew he didn't! And I knew that bastard Homestuck would be a villain...I had been telling people that for ever.

 And lol at CR being the Bishie of the MafiAvangers. Finally accepting what everyone has been telling you?


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 12, 2015)

CR being Captain America was unexpected. I pictured him more off a loki type. Guess he wanted to be a good guy for once


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> CR being Captain America was unexpected. I pictured him more off a loki type. Guess he wanted to be a good guy for once



 Oh come on, he is a good guy. He is the troll we deserve, but not the one we need.


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2015)

Superman said:


> You knew he didn't! And I knew that bastard Homestuck would be a villain...I had been telling people that for ever.
> 
> And lol at CR being the Bishie of the MafiAvangers. Finally accepting what everyone has been telling you?



Im innocent! Well atleast Marcos will return one way or another in the next installment. I hope the broness is beought back together  lel homestuck being the villain would not have been detected by the new members. As expected vasto you were able to sniff outthe mafia shennagens. Homestuck and red skull just fit. 2011 Fall was clearly world war 2 with Homestuck and his no fun allowed nazism. 

Im not a bishie! Ive grown a decent beard and have long curly hair



DarkZero515 said:


> CR being Captain America was unexpected. I pictured him more off a loki type. Guess he wanted to be a good guy for once



 That within itself is a troll. If plat would be tony stark then it was only natural i would end up his foil ala steve rogers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2015)

Aries said:


> Im not a bishie! Ive grown a decent beard and have long curly hair



 Then you should have been Thor...if THoreo did not fit so well.


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2015)

Thor is blond vasto. I cant pull off blond. Brown i can work with. I call shennagens on steve not growing a beard after being frozen for so long!


----------



## Lord Genome (May 13, 2015)

wait im not on the list....


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2015)

Hahaha. Crazy. This was the best edit yet. The password was bro.  

And I'm Bucky. So cool. Winter is coming, bitches.


----------



## Cromer (May 13, 2015)

When the inevitable sleeper hit Guardians of the Towning hits cinemas everywhere, I expect to be Drax the Inactifagger


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 13, 2015)

Superman said:


> Oh come on, he is a good guy. He is the troll we deserve, but not the one we need.



Well both batman and CR trolled the community they swore to protect and went into hiding so yaaaah... Makes sanse


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2015)

Ill update it with your name on it LG. Could have sworn added you aswell


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 13, 2015)

Classic CR forgetting to add people


----------



## Aries (May 13, 2015)

Im innocent. I blame the mayweather vs pacman fight for forgetting


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2015)

Im going to post a sneak preview on Mafia Sections MafiAvengers act im doing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2015)

No previews!


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2015)

Its too late vasto. Besides i wont spoil any off it. Just a teaser like batman vs superman.


----------



## Aries (May 14, 2015)

The logo for the up coming MafiAvengers film


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 16, 2015)

Boycott the next Mafia Act. Its a trap


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2015)

Well Im going to postpone the MafiAvengers before i head out to Summer School but i will do a Prologue to the MafiAvengers film. Ala like a Prequel. Captain Mafia covered 2011 of Mafia and ThOreo a bit with 2013. This one will cover 2012 Mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2015)

Improbable, CR!


----------



## Aries (May 16, 2015)

Nothings impossible! Theres some footage i couldnt add thanks to time constraints and keeping it 7 gifs. This will be like those scenes that get cut and pop up in the uncut versions


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2015)

Ill be posting the Prologue to the MafiAvengers in a few mins


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 17, 2015)

I can't wait. Loving this shit.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 17, 2015)

Good stuff my man, keep it up.


----------



## Aries -- Prologue to the Mafia-Vengers (May 17, 2015)

*Act 5.5: Prologue to the MafiAvengers*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2015)

*Act 5.5: Prologue to the MafiAvengers Part 2*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2015)

Alright i edited the last link with the ending to prologue for some reason uploaded the other one twice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2015)

LOL! Your all modkilled for not reading my write ups. hahahahahaha I definitely picture wormo doing this.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 17, 2015)

MafiAvengers!  believing the hype


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2015)

But CR is starting to bug me with this delay.


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2015)

The MafiAvengers will be posted this upcoming week. It will be my swan song before i head back to school. This was just filler for me before the big cross over


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2015)

Aries said:


> Thr MafiAvengers will be posted this upcoming week. It will be my swan song before i head back to school. This was just filler for me before the big cross over



bbbbbbbbbbboooooooooooooooo filler....as entertaining as it was....boooooooooooooo


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2015)

Its canon though ! Just was filler for me. Something to keep my mind fresh before the crossover! Believe in CR


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2015)

Aries said:


> Its canon though ! Just was filler for me. Something to keep my mind fresh before the crossover! Believe in CR



>filler
>cannon


 pick...one....


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 17, 2015)

Its cannon. He means its filler as he wanted to postpone the the MafiAvengers so he made this to have more time with it


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Hahaha. Okay this one was the funniest yet.

Gonna echo Supes on this one. Perfect Wormo. And dat Blaze.


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2015)

im dying


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2015)

The MafiAvengers will be posted on Thursday/Friday


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 18, 2015)

Looks at CRs Ava...
 Wheres Black Widow and Hawkeye?


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2015)

I just added them.


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2015)

have I always been so salty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

hammer said:


> have I always been so salty



back in your prime well...


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2015)

I am still in my prime, really


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

hammer said:


> I am still in my prime, really



 You have been away to long...your prime came and gone. While I....have still, through all the years....kept my mafia game strong.


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2015)

we just need  game with people wh play and I can show of my skills


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

hammer said:


> we just need  game with people wh play and I can show of my skills



 Oh? So you gonna stop hanging back and try....old man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Aries said:


> Hammer is the hero we need not the one it disserves. He helped destroy the Townies gonna Townie Fc



 So...Hammer Rises?


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2015)

He will rise Vasto alright. Hes still in konoha Court after the events of Platman 2.


----------



## hammer (May 18, 2015)

how many times have I been banned anyways


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

hammer said:


> how many times have I been banned anyways



TO MANY TIMES TO BE THE HERO!


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2015)

Another reason why i made the prologue to give Gig and Hammer more screen time. I liked their portrayals so much. I might do another to give others a chance to shine but that Watchmen one was a one shot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Aries said:


> Another reason why i made the prologue to give Gig and Hammer more screen time. I liked their portrayals so much. I might do another to give others a chance to shine but that Watchmen one was a one shot.



 hhhhmmmm, don't stretch yourself CR! Focus....FOCUS!


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2015)

Very well then. Ill focus on the MafiAvengers and then we will go from there. ill have it posted here by Thursday/Friday


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Aries said:


> Very well then. Ill focus on the MafiAvengers and then we will go from there. ill have it posted here by Thursday/Friday



 Then whenever you feel like you can do the....others.


----------



## Psychic (May 19, 2015)

Good job Aries, your edits are hilarious like always.


----------



## hammer (May 19, 2015)

Superman said:


> Oh? So you gonna stop hanging back and try....old man.





Aries said:


> Hammer is the hero we need not the one it disserves. He helped destroy the Townies gonna Townie Fc





Superman said:


> So...Hammer Rises?



once NF is ashes, then you have my permission to town


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 19, 2015)

Damn its time for the new generation...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2015)

But Rion...you are not exactly new generation either


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 19, 2015)

Actually I sort of am.


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2015)




----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2015)

girl you have too much love for mafia


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 19, 2015)

The hype is real.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 19, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> girl you have too much love for mafia



I would hope soooo. He's Captain MafiAmerica for a reason


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Good job Aries, your edits are hilarious like always.


Haha thank you Psy. Glad you liked Mafia: The Movie. Theres still more to come! So buckle down it will be a roller coaster ride all the way through. 

Sphyer my bro glad you made it to the shin dig. The official stamp off approval this thread has reached Quality Art status



aiyanah said:


> girl you have too much love for mafia


Nostalgia be stronk, though since your here im adding you to the list in upcoming Mafia :The Movie Act


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2015)

Are you planning on making other superhero movie edits for this mafiavengers thing? Like the watchmen bit you did.


----------



## Cromer (May 19, 2015)

Tits or GTFO 



*picked option B*


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2015)

The watchmen edit was a one off thing. Ill probably stick to the Marvel Cinnamatic verse from here on out. Though Ill never say never. I wont do a Batman or Superman film but stuff like Watchmen,Sin City, 300 can fit


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2015)

I would love to see a hilarious Kick Ass one. Get Rion in on that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (May 19, 2015)

It would be great a kick ass one. I think i would know the perfect role for Rion for that movie my bro . But yeah wait and see. MafiAvengers is coming this week. Believe the hype


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2015)

Haha yeah man. That's why I asked you to do it. 

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN!!! CHOO CHOOO MOTHERFUCKERS!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Aries (May 20, 2015)

: 





Aries said:


> Not a game but a Movie dedicated to the Mafia Community and its 4/5 year long run. Anyone past or present is allowed to join this Mafia movie project. *Sign ups are here*=> or if you want to give me your blessing to use your likeness in it its cool aswell.
> 
> *People in it so far*
> 1: Homestuck
> ...



Ive updated the list. If your name is not crosses out you will be appearing in a upcoming act


----------



## hammer (May 20, 2015)

will cubey be lynched day 1 inthe OBD because  tradition?


----------



## Aries (May 20, 2015)

Lel at that Hammer. Cubey will be appearing though in the upcoming Acts. His role will be shocking Hammer


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 21, 2015)

Waiting for the mafiavengers to be released... Need my weekly fix


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2015)

Ill have it done by tomorrow


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 21, 2015)

Is there a chance we might get a Antman edit?


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cromer (May 21, 2015)

<P>I'm Drax, right? RIGHT?</P>


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

Can't wait for my Agents of M.A.F.I.A. spin-off series. Hell yeah.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Hasnt posted the MafiAvengers yet and already talk off the future ones


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Tomorrow ill have the world premiere of MafiAvengers posted


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 22, 2015)

Aries said:


> Hasnt posted the MafiAvengers yet and already talk off the future ones



Stop living in the past cr. The future is now


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

The wait is almost over. The World Premiere off the MafiAvengers will be posted in a few minutes


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2015)

I cant wait for my role in Captain America: The Winter Scum


----------



## Aries -- The Mafia-Vengers (May 22, 2015)

*Act 6: The MafiAvengers*

​


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

*Act 6: The MafiAvengers Part 2*








*Spoiler*: __ 








Teaser for Next MafiAvengers


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2015)

Glorious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2015)

Ha!  Looks like that was well worth the wait.

Nois: I am going to come out of retirement so I can retire again.

Legend: I juggle titties not balls, I am outta here.

 so many good lines...though how dare you now insult superman after you insulted gilgamesh.  You are half dead to me cr.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2015)

Whats next CR?


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 22, 2015)

Vasto: thats my secret secret CR... My jimmies are always russled

Was that the iron giant ending you used for Ironmans psuedo sacrifice  lmao

Another great Act. 12/10 CR


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Superman said:


> Ha!  Looks like that was well worth the wait.
> 
> Nois: I am going to come out of retirement so I can retire again.
> 
> ...




Im innocent! That was all 100 % azns words  



Legend said:


> Whats next CR?


PlatMan 3 will probably be the next installment. Though im considering doing more off this Prologues acts like i did the watchmen edit for some breathers between acts


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2015)

Maybe some AoS stuff?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 22, 2015)

"It is forbidden for bros to kiss." 

My sides XD


----------



## Big Bοss (May 22, 2015)

Conection is bad right now so I can't check the gifs, but I know they are top class.

Btw man, have I appeared again?


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Legend said:


> Maybe some AoS stuff?


Cant really comment on AoS since I havent watched it yet but there will probably be a agent coulsan edit down the road


Big Bοss said:


> Conection is bad right now so I can't check the gifs, but I know they are top class.
> 
> Btw man, have I appeared again?



You appeared in the captain mafia one. You will probably appear again though


----------



## Psychic (May 22, 2015)

That was funny, but it was too short.


----------



## familyparka (May 22, 2015)

My god I'm awesome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2015)

CR: I am making it rain in this convo. Give me a good lap dance Legend

------------------------------------------------------

Family Parka: Part 2 Naruto was a great story

OBD: Our Calcs say he is crazy

------------------------------------------------------

Family Parka: Your games make more sense then that CR

CR: Thank you




 and Rod....I had forgotten about him...so much so that I do not recall who he is...


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Psychic said:


> That was funny, but it was too short.



Haha thank you. Well i think thats part off the charm. Back then i would do long chapters but the older i got the shorter my edits got. Still ironically this was probably my longest edit to date. The rest of the acts were shorter but i take it you would have liked to have seen more stuff in it



Superman said:


> and Rod....I had forgotten about him...so much so that I do not recall who he is...



He was a regular in my comics section mafia games. Guy was one off the best newbie players around. His time on top was short lived... Still it was great while it lasted


----------



## Cromer (May 22, 2015)

Vasto : I don't rage anymore

Azn : Superman sucks Vasto

Vasto: ...

Vasto: GET OVER HERE BITCH SO I CAN NEG RAEP YOU


----------



## Psychic (May 22, 2015)

Aries said:


> Haha thank you. Well i think thats part off the charm. Back then i would do long chapters but the older i got the shorter my edits got. Still ironically this was probably my longest edit to date. The rest of the acts were shorter but i take it you would have liked to have seen more stuff in it



Yeah definitely, would love to see a Guardians of the Galaxy one.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2015)

Well psychic I think i talked about it a way back but im actually doing all the marvel cinnematic verse movies. Ive been going in orders. So GotG will happen in due time but i will end the Act in Avengers the Infinity War. Ala MafiaAvengers 3.

Lol. Cromer knows


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2015)

I still have not seen Guardians of the Galaxy...still have not seen age of ultron either...


----------



## Cromer (May 22, 2015)

Going to see Age of Ultron tomorrow.


----------



## Psychic (May 22, 2015)

Superman said:


> I still have not seen Guardians of the Galaxy...still have not seen age of ultron either...



GotG is imho the best Marvel movie to come out.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2015)

Winter Soldier says hi


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 23, 2015)

Shirtless Thor in the first minutes of Thor 2 says hi


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2015)

Hope you enjoy the show cromer. Male sure to stay for the credits


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2015)

There will probably be a prologue chapter to PlatMan 3 like there was for the MafiAvengers


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 23, 2015)

Platman 4: Hope Wars incoming


----------



## Aries (May 24, 2015)

Prologue will be done by Monday


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

Will the other heroes get a prologue?


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

You can bet your bottom dollar maybe we will. This is just to pass the time till platman 3


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

Even edits arent immune to catching up to source material. Filler arc incoming


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

Will have it posted later today


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

Prologue will be posted in a few minutes. Think off this as a early gift


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> Prologue will be posted in a few minutes. Think off this as a early gift



I won't because you are being a dick about it.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

He is right Superman. Hes going to be busy with school the majority of the week. PlatMan 3 would have been posted this Sunday. Toooo long a wait


----------



## Aries -- Plat Man 2.5 (May 25, 2015)

*Prologue to PlatMan 3 Act 7*

​


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

Superman said:


> I won't because you are being a dick about it.





Styling and profiling


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

Even in the prologue they call it filler. I expect more animated filler soon cr


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

Sounds like all prologues. Filler until then end


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Plat and his city busting Lies.


----------



## Psychic (May 25, 2015)

.........I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

Platinum X Psychic and then the threat that is Lord Genome in the next installment


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2015)

Yo, 14 pages.

lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> Platinum X Psychic and then the threat that is Lord Genome in the next installment



Stop shipping them so hard. Their ship a long time ago unfortunately.


----------



## Aries (May 25, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Yo, 14 pages.
> 
> lol


Rem my bro :bro fist. This has gotten pretty popular as off late. You will be appearing soon 


Superman said:


> Stop shipping them so hard. Their ship a long time ago unfortunately.



Their love is as pure as Superman X Lois. New 52 superman doesnt exist!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> Rem my bro :bro fist. This has gotten pretty popular as off late. You will be appearing soon
> 
> 
> Their love is as pure as Superman X Lois. New 52 superman doesnt exist!



Please...Psychic being a Psychic saw what kind of future they had together. Did the smart thing and ran from the hopeless fool.

And you know who really does not exist? Chaos Reaper.


----------



## Psychic (May 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> Platinum X Psychic and then the threat that is Lord Genome in the next installment



Oh hahahaha! LG  is gonna love this. 



Superman said:


> Stop shipping them so hard. Their ship a long time ago unfortunately.



The ship sank in the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> @Vasto
> 
> Clever gurl with that comeback. But its not a bigger comeback then LG returning for Psychic. The Mafia OTP of the year! She saw this ship coming a mile away!
> 
> @Psychic : ships may sink but they can be rebuilded!



Oh please. Stop calling LG the new champion of hope.  If you have not noticed. ..he has not been here. The coward. Psychic has no ship.


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2015)

this is funny


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2015)

I better be Loki or some shit.

I would make a good trickster god.

but, uh have you used Loki already?

*strokes beard*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I better be Loki or some shit.
> 
> I would make a good trickster god.
> 
> ...



 I do not want to disappoint you then, Remchu...


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

Loki is taken. CRs already in phase 2 of the marvel movie verse...


----------



## Lord Genome (May 25, 2015)

oh god......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2015)

BULLSHIT! WHO CALLED LORD GENOME!? WHO!?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 25, 2015)

oh god...............


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 25, 2015)

The new prince off hope has returned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

Does not sound very hopeful.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2015)

I am moar hope then LG


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2015)

i am the hope we need


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

hammer said:


> I am moar hope then LG





Lord Genome said:


> i am the hope we need



...get out....both of ya.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> i am the hope we need





Superman said:


> ...get out....both of ya.



I am the hope you need not the hope you deserve

when you are about to be towned and cry out to me, I will whisper

NO


----------



## Lord Genome (May 26, 2015)

and i will laugh

because im mafia


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> i am the hope we need





Lord Genome said:


> and i will laugh
> 
> because im mafia



and I will be the anti town suvivor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

And in the next game I will spite kill ya day 1.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> And in the next game I will spite kill ya day 1.



but I did lead town to victory


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

hammer said:


> but I did lead town to victory



 Yeah...but you would have won first.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> Yeah...but you would have won first.



I may have won first but I got them to lynch annie, I am the hope NF needs


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 26, 2015)

Platinum is the prince of hope for the townies while LG represents the prince of hope for Mafia...


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2015)

Haha. lost it at mafiavengers.

Is WPK gonna be Ultron. Fuck. This will be hilarious.


----------



## Aries (May 26, 2015)

Sooo much hope


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 27, 2015)

When is PlatMan 3 gonna come out?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2015)

PlatMan should be coming out very soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2015)

Aries said:


> PlatMan should be coming out very soon



 Oh my god what a damn non answer.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 27, 2015)

How soon? Today soon? Next week soon? 1 month soon?


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2015)

It will be done by Sunday/Monday


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 27, 2015)

CRs like kobe bryant at a hotel room in Colorado. Hes unstoppable


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2015)

Ima open a ballet on which series to edit. Who wants a dardevil one? Spiderman? Or xmen spin off like i did for watchman/dantes inferno? Will only take one of those 3


----------



## Psychic (May 27, 2015)

x-men sounds good.


----------



## hammer (May 27, 2015)

Zaru: do you know what happens, to a noob that get's negged by zaru?

Zaru: the same thing as everything else


----------



## Aries (May 27, 2015)

2 votes for Xmen and no love for spidey and daredevil. Ill give it till tomorrow to rally the votes


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2015)

Guess that settles it. Xmen will be Antmans replacement. I plan on just doing the latest xmen movies and not 1-3 or wolverines spin offs


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> i am the hope we need



LG you traitor


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 28, 2015)

Platinum vs Lord Genome. Townie Hope vs Mafia Hope. Who will prevail?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2015)

Aries said:


> Ima open a ballet on which series to edit. Who wants a dardevil one? Spiderman? Or xmen spin off like i did for watchman/dantes inferno? Will only take one of those 3





Aries said:


> Guess that settles it. Xmen will be Antmans replacement. I plan on just doing the latest xmen movies and not 1-3 or wolverines spin offs



 oh my god....you had the poll open for all but like 5 minutes!...but yeah I guess x-men



DarkZero515 said:


> Platinum vs Lord Genome. Townie Hope vs Mafia Hope. Who will prevail?



 Oh Please....where exactly have these two clowns been lately? Hope. Fuck that neither deserve that title. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aries (May 28, 2015)

Dis vasto  i left it open for quite some time . 1 day . Xmen winning means more people i havent added get in! Ima post the Mafia Cinnamatic phase 2 later today. Taking a cue from Marvel in announcing multiple acts


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 29, 2015)

In before CR cancels the Xmen movies to do spiderman


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2015)

Who will play Falcon in Cap 2?


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2015)

Who indeed legend. Cant give away too much spoilers as the surprises when they come out makes it more interesting but will say falcon has been chosen


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 30, 2015)

CR with the non answers. Captain Mafia 2 should be called the Winter lagger


----------



## Aries (May 30, 2015)

The answers are within you!. Tomorrow PlatMan 3 will come out


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2015)

In a few minutes the world premiere of PlatMan 3


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 31, 2015)

*Gets the popcorn ready*


----------



## Aries -- Plat Man 3 (May 31, 2015)

*Act 7: PlatMan 3*

​


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2015)

*Act 7: PlatMan 3 Part 2*


----------



## Psychic (May 31, 2015)

That was very entertaining Aries!

Now sign-up for my game!


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 31, 2015)

Another great edit cr


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2015)

Ill join your game psychic in a bit and zero your role is coming up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2015)

best one yet. Poor Persecuted never gonna live this down. and lol at santi's lag.


----------



## DarkZero515 (May 31, 2015)

What does the mafia fc thing at the end mean? Is their more to that cr?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 31, 2015)

Why does Platinum get to be Iron Man?

I'm even canonically Iron Man


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2015)

Platinum has a robert downey jr aura. Just like RBJ so made sense they both were cast as ironman. 

Also zero it means the scene didnt finish. Next act will be Xmen First Class. Its a passage way into it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 31, 2015)

I hate you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2015)

OREO said:


> I hate you



 You...don't like thor?


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

OREO said:


> Why does Platinum get to be Iron Man?
> 
> I'm even canonically Iron Man



Platinum is who we all want to be


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 31, 2015)

Is he?

I've never wanted to be any of you >..>


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

Don't look too much into it please ~_~


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2015)

Rem my bro. You will be appearing very soon. Oreo pls. Thoreo is pretty kewl


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't talk to me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2015)

Thoreo....shut up before CR retcons you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2015)

DC heroes don't belong here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2015)

OREO said:


> DC heroes don't belong here



 Then stop copying me.


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2015)

OREO said:


> Don't talk to me


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2015)

Aries said:


> Platinum has a robert downey jr aura. Just like RBJ so made sense they both were cast as ironman.
> 
> Also zero it means the scene didnt finish. Next act will be Xmen First Class. Its a passage way into it


I better be in this one


----------



## Aries (Jun 1, 2015)

Your role is coming up. Belee dat


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 1, 2015)

i ended up being a concept gg

"lord genome won another game as mafia when everyone suspected he was mafia. everyone was shocked he was mafia"

i cri


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 2, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> i ended up being a concept gg
> 
> "lord genome won another game as mafia when everyone suspected he was mafia. everyone was shocked he was mafia"
> 
> i cri



Just like the mandarin reveal i expect it to be retconned and you will appear in another edit


----------



## Aries (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not even aizen has seen Lord Genome like this CR


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2015)

I just saw Age of Ultron today.


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2015)

What did you think of the movie vasto?


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2015)

Hahaha. What the hell is going on these days. That Persecuted cameo is the shit.


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2015)

Lets hear it Mafia Community what is your favorite Act from the Mafia the Movie?


----------



## Psychic (Jun 3, 2015)

The Hulk was pretty funny.


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 3, 2015)

The MafiAvengers is my favorite


----------



## Aries (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice psychic/zero. Looking forward to the others favs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2015)

Aries said:


> What did you think of the movie vasto?



 Better then the first one.


----------



## Aries (Jun 4, 2015)

I see. Looking forward to antman? Or feel like it wont live up to the hype?


----------



## Marco (Jun 4, 2015)

My favorite Captain Mafia, Mafiavengers, and Platman Act 3. Thoreo and Incredible Rager need to step up their game. :


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 4, 2015)

When is the next installment gonna come out cr


----------



## Aries (Jun 4, 2015)

The weekend


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 4, 2015)

That doesn't answer the quedtion cr >?>


----------



## Aries (Jun 5, 2015)

Ill try to have it done by Sarurday


----------



## Aries (Jun 6, 2015)

Change of plans. I got stuck playing splatoon so on sunday it will be done


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2015)

Aries said:


> Change of plans. I got stuck playing splatoon so on sunday it will be done


This is an acceptable excuse


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

WPK you know whats up  spla spla spla splatooon. Great game.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

The next installment will be posted in a few mins


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2015)

Stop lying to us CR!!


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 7, 2015)

Im feeling it Mr. CRabs


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

It will be posted soon marcos. Had to sign upto get the gifs uploaded


----------



## Aries -- Prologue to Thoreo 2 - Xmen First Class (Jun 7, 2015)

*Prologue to Thoreo 2 Act 8*

​


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 7, 2015)

waffles. Makes sense now. True love . good chapter cr.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

I see this thread got downvoted. Which i assume came from parka since he was lurking  tis a shame


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 7, 2015)

Incoming offpanel killing im sensing lol. Didnt expect this to be a prologue to thoreo 2... Sounds like a prologue to age of WPK chap


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

WPK wanted to appear so i gave him the cameo before he appears in the big MafiAvengers 2. 2nd in interested in fairness giving thoreo the nod like platman prologue.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2015)

So I'm Ultron then. Not too bad a role, even though I thought the newest Avengers was just okay and that Ultron pales in comparison to Loki.


----------



## Aries (Jun 7, 2015)

Makes sense in context. Ironman in the marvel movie verse created ultron while platinum in the mafia 4th walls has the gem of hope ala wolfprincekiba. Dat continuity nod


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> Makes sense in context. Ironman in the marvel movie verse created ultron while platinum in the mafia 4th walls has the gem of hope ala wolfprincekiba. Dat continuity nod


----------



## familyparka (Jun 7, 2015)

Aries said:


> I see this thread got downvoted. Which i assume came from parka since he was lurking  tis a shame




You wish I cared that much about any of this 




WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So I'm Ultron then. Not too bad a role, even though I thought the newest Avengers was just okay and that Ultron pales in comparison to Loki.




You do pale in comparison to me


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 7, 2015)

Enough care to post on the thread. I doubt he was being serious. He never is when he posts a emote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2015)

"Wormo dragon does not make sense. Dragons are not real and worms can not be dragons."


----------



## Legend (Jun 8, 2015)

I could stop WPK. <.<


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2015)

Lel. Excellent all aboard the age of WPK hype thread



familyparka said:


> You wish I cared that much about any of this







Superman said:


> "Wormo dragon does not make sense. Dragons are not real and worms can not be dragons."


Haha . im still sad over that wormo x mr waffles love. Its a shame their bromance led to mafia fc vs townies gonna town fc


----------



## familyparka (Jun 8, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Enough care to post on the thread. I doubt he was being serious. He never is when he posts a emote


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 8, 2015)

Im not interested in you. Im sorry if you were under the impression this would lead to more...


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2015)

FriendZoned... Thats brutal Zero didnt give him a chance. This is why your role is being held back till the right time


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 8, 2015)

i better get a great role for the delay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Im not interested in you. Im sorry if you were under the impression this would lead to more...



 I am disappoint in this response...I had hoped I meant more.


----------



## Aries (Jun 8, 2015)

Good things come to those that wait #life lessons. Just what i would expect from superman once his identity has been revealed. Go after every girl he sees


----------



## familyparka (Jun 9, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Im not interested in you. Im sorry if you were under the impression this would lead to more...



No, it was a honest question. I don't have any interest in you either.

You know, I'm all Psychic's property


----------



## Firaea (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm glad to be Charles Xavier since he's my favourite character from the movies.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 9, 2015)

Just read both Platman 3 and prologue to ThOreo 2 right now.


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2015)

Thoreo 2 will be posted next tuesday


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol. "What Wormo thinks.." got me each time. We need more of those.


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2015)

Lol. Maybe in the next installment we will see it make a comeback "what wormo thinks"


----------



## Firaea (Jun 11, 2015)

Marco said:


> Lol. "What Wormo thinks.." got me each time. We need more of those.



Gotta admit, I lol'd at that too.


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2015)

I probably can release Thoreo 2 early but will see how it goes since have the 3 days free


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2015)

Aries said:


> I probably can release Thoreo 2 early but will see how it goes since have the 3 days free



 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk for saying he is going to procrastinate by playing video games on his down time.


----------



## Aries (Jun 11, 2015)

Superman said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) talk for saying he is going to procrastinate by playing video games on his down time.



Such blasphemy! Ill probably be watching E3... But when have i let my mafia community down with my games?


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2015)

Btw who would like to read the entire mafia cinnamatic verse in chronological order near the end?


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2015)

Why do you even ask such questions? The answer is obviously all of us.


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 12, 2015)

I wouldn't... I kid though... do it cr


----------



## Aries (Jun 12, 2015)

Just making sure. Gotta appease the peeps who probably dont want rereleases


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2015)

Before THoreo 2 comes put im going to be posting a Mafia: One Shot by later today


----------



## Aries -- One Shot - The Persecuted (Jun 13, 2015)

*Mafia One Shot: Persecuted...*

*Mafia One Shot... Takes place place after the MafiAvengers and Before Platman 3...*


----------



## familyparka (Jun 13, 2015)

Aries said:


> *Mafia One Shot... Takes place place after the MafiAvengers and Before Platman 3...*



This is the greatest thing you''ve created by far


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2015)

Aries said:


> *Mafia One Shot... Takes place place after the MafiAvengers and Before Platman 3...*



HAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Here I was about to rage at you and you pull that.  :rofl this is just to much.


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2015)

Lel rage at me? For what? Im innocent


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2015)

You immediately used up your good will...STOP FUCKING SAYING THAT!


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2015)

Superman said:


> You immediately used up your good will...STOP FUCKING SAYING THAT!


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 13, 2015)

CR slang for hes delaying ThOREO 2...


----------



## Aries (Jun 13, 2015)

Thoreo 2 will come out in scheduled time ala Tuesday,probably later then usual when i get out from school


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 15, 2015)

Will you make more one-shots? Or was that.... Just a one shot thing...


----------



## Psychic (Jun 15, 2015)

LMAO, That was funny!


----------



## Aries (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah i am going to probably do more one shots for this.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

Tomorrow will be the grand premiere of Thoreo 2... Belee the hype


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 16, 2015)

I stopped beleeing cr


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

Whys that? Also thoreo 2 incoming


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 16, 2015)

Wheres the new chapter cr? Also because of E3...


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

Theres been a small delay guys. But will be posted soon.


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

DarkZero515 said:


> Wheres the new chapter cr? Also because of E3...



That E3 wasnt that bad... It was a okay...


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 16, 2015)

No it was very bad cr...


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

Well just in luck. this should atleast make up for it


----------



## Aries -- Thoreo 2 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 8: Thoreo 2 Premiere*

​


----------



## Aries (Jun 16, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 8: Thoreo 2 Premiere Part 2*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2015)

the power of 3rd world lag!


----------



## Psychic (Jun 16, 2015)

Parka had some funny lines.


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 16, 2015)

another great chapter cr. I would say more but im a strong independent woman and i dont need no man! Stop holding me down cr! (slaps cr)


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2015)

Hilarious.

The Winter Scum is coming next


----------



## Aries (Jun 17, 2015)

Zero your time will come... Ive ready laid the foundation to the new age... Guardians of the galaxy style


----------



## Aries (Jun 17, 2015)

Since the infinity war wont be out for a few more years. The grand finale to this will be done in homage ofthis being NF to anime. Here are the top 5 choices... Warning images are big


*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2015)

fMA, gets my vote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2015)

I think we should do something different. Already see your DBZ, FMA, and One Piece....so how about Saint Sieya


----------



## Psychic (Jun 17, 2015)

i vote fma too


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dbz gets my vote


----------



## familyparka (Jun 17, 2015)

Okay that was hilarious, good job cr


----------



## hammer (Jun 17, 2015)

if we do dbz will cubey be krillan or yamcha


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 18, 2015)

FMA. If we never gonna get an FMA mafia (dammit, Synnia), we should at least get an FMA movie thingy.


----------



## Aries (Jun 18, 2015)

Heya sin. Have you catched up in the mafia the movie yet? :tea


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 19, 2015)

Wheres the one shot at cr?


----------



## Aries (Jun 19, 2015)

It will be up later today


----------



## Aries -- One Shot - Rion Uchiha (Jun 19, 2015)

*Mafia One Shot: Rion Uchiha...*

This takes place before the original Platman

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2015)

That....is the weakest entry yet I am afraid, CR. Rion Uchiha does not sell...and brings down IK's value.


----------



## Aries (Jun 19, 2015)

In my defense that game was rions first and last relevant thing he did in mafia  the entry is pretty accurate tho : maybe foreshadowing for a future installment

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Aries (Jun 21, 2015)

Next edit will be out next weekend


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 22, 2015)

IC you used my edit to make rions one shot


----------



## Immortal King (Jun 22, 2015)

Superman said:


> That....is the weakest entry yet I am afraid, CR. Rion Uchiha does not sell...and brings down IK's value.



i disagree if you ignore the subs i get to kick rion's ass

that said rion can't bait me in a billion years


----------



## Aries (Jun 23, 2015)

Captain Mafia 2 will be released in the 4th of July for merica. Xmen is first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2015)

Immortal King said:


> i disagree if you ignore the subs i get to kick rion's ass
> 
> that said rion can't bait me in a billion years



 Please IK who wants to see the obvious.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2015)

Believe the hype


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> Believe the hype



 Wait have you seen it yet? Cap 2.


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2015)

Nope. Its why im postponing it till 4th of july


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> Nope. Its why im postponing it till 4th of july



so when are you going to watch it!?


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2015)

Ill be watching it right after the xmen movie edit is finished


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2015)

Xmen edit will be posted here on Sunday


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 27, 2015)

Watch captain america 2 neow cr!


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2015)

tomorrow next edit will be out and zero next time


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 28, 2015)

You havent watched it yet?


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope i havent. This week i will! No school after thursday


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2015)

The edit will be posted in a few mins


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jun 28, 2015)

Qll aboard the hype train


----------



## Aries -- Days Of Future Inactifaggin (Jun 28, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 9: Mafia FC 2 Premiere*

​


----------



## Aries (Jun 28, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 9: Mafia FC 2 Premiere Part 2*


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2015)

cool, wolverine! 

I'm ok with this.

I'm hairy like him irl.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2015)

I miss princess ivy, where did she go? =[


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad you liked it rem and thats a mystery she just vanished


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2015)

I might do a random edit not concerning the marvel verse but we are almost at the stretch mark for the mafiavengers 2


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 30, 2015)

Am I in this yet, I'm not willing to go through all the gifs yet if I'm not in this yet.


----------



## Aries (Jun 30, 2015)

You appear in thoreo 2 but your big role is coming


----------



## Aries (Jul 2, 2015)

theres a possbility captain mafia 2 might be delayed


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 4, 2015)

Is it atleast coming out sunday?


----------



## Aries (Jul 6, 2015)

Nope  but this sunday yes. Captain mafia 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 9, 2015)

Where is Age of WPK?


----------



## Aries (Jul 9, 2015)

It will be out eventually. Captain mafia and guardians then Age of WPK.


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 11, 2015)

Still waiting for my role


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2015)

Aries said:


> Glad you liked it rem and thats a mystery she just vanished


She is a good girl. Bet she is doing well and having a life.


----------



## Savage (Jul 11, 2015)

"Wormo, rep me if you're alright. Rep me nudes if you're not."


----------



## Aries -- Berserk - Golden Age Arc (Jul 11, 2015)

*Filler Arc towards Captain Mafia 2*

As we wait for the long awaited Captain Mafia 2. Heres a Filler Arc. Non Canon but its entertaining. The 4th walls Mafia arc...



Aries said:


> *Part 1*


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2015)

*Filler Arc towards Captain Mafia 2 Part 2*



Aries said:


> *Part 2*



For those who have not read this


----------



## Aries (Jul 11, 2015)

*Filler Arc towards Captain Mafia 2 Part 3*



Aries said:


> The Final Part



hope you enjoy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 11, 2015)

I've been procrastinating this for ages (college stuff to do etc) but I finally started watching it. Just finished watching the incredible rager.

And now I'm wondering why I didn't start earlier. It's amazing. 

Place me on the list for some film, Aries. The next one is Ant-Man, I presume?


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2015)

LAIX IS GRIFFITH

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL omg


----------



## Aries (Jul 13, 2015)

@luffy captain mafia 2 is the next installment. Ive been busy with school but it will come out soon.


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2015)

Captain mafia 2 for sure will be out by this week. Guaranteed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2015)

stop lying to yourself CR. Its never coming out this week.


----------



## Aries (Jul 14, 2015)

It will be out by july 19th i promise  mafia games kept me busy but ive watched the winter soldier so can safely do the edit


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Log in after a year and CR is still making mafia edits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 15, 2015)

oh shit mystic out of nowhere 

sign up for favs/mafia mashup?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 15, 2015)

Or Homestuck?


----------



## Aries (Jul 15, 2015)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Log in after a year and CR is still making mafia edits



The more things change the more they stay the same stephen  though glad to see your back. Read the edits?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 18, 2015)

Watched Platman 2.

This one is actually better than the actual movie 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Aries again.


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2015)

The wait is over. Captain mafia 2 will be out tomorrow


----------



## Aries (Jul 18, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Watched Platman 2.
> 
> This one is actually better than the actual movie
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Aries again.



Glad you liked it man. Platman 2? Theirs still much more to see. Thoreo, captain mafia then the mafiavengers and thats just phase 1


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally. Near one month to finally come out


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2015)

Patience is virtue zero. Its worth the wait... You finally will be making your debut


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2015)

Also another thing. I wasn't going to do it since wanted to go straight from age of WPK to the final chapter. But i will be making Ant-Man edit to end phase 2


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 19, 2015)

Im looking forward to it cr


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2015)

The hype is real zero. Early in the morning will cap mafia 2 be posted. Wait is almost over


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wheres the edit cr...


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2015)

It will be posted in a few kinutes. Uploading


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Gets popcorn ready*


----------



## Aries -- Captain Mafia 2: The Indie Player (Jul 19, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 10: Captain Mafia 2 Premiere*

​


----------



## Aries (Jul 19, 2015)

*Mafia Movie Act 10: Captain Mafia 2 Premiere Part 2*


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jul 19, 2015)

Great chapter cr. So im the witch. Hyped!


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2015)

I approve of this.


----------



## Marco (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh I been waiting for Captain Mafia 2 for a long time. Fucking A game, Aries. Loved this one the best.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2015)

>not in this
>no sphyer for that LB x Sphyer romance

disappointed.gif

looks great so far tho


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2015)

Marco said:


> Oh I been waiting for Captain Mafia 2 for a long time. Fucking A game, Aries. Loved this one the best.


marcos my bro glad you liked it. The ending leaves the indie player to return in a future installment


Didi said:


> >not in this
> >no sphyer for that LB x Sphyer romance
> 
> disappointed.gif
> ...



You didnt sign up also haven't played in eons


----------



## Aries (Jul 27, 2015)

There will be a one shot this coming week


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2015)

Going to post the one shot here


----------



## Chaos (Aug 6, 2015)

I actually found time to catch up on this.

Great shit, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Aries (Aug 6, 2015)

the noncanon filler one shot


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 8, 2015)

WPK tasked me with designing the Platman role for Favs 5.

So I have to do some research.

Time to watch the rest of the movies.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got to Mafiavengers.

Shit keeps getting better and better 

Put me on the list for a movie if you haven't already CR. I think I wanna be Ant-Man.


----------



## Aries (Aug 9, 2015)

In august 19 guardians of the galaxy will be released
 Youve waited long enough the time is almost here


----------



## Hack Snyder (Aug 12, 2015)

We're in Phase 2 now? Damn.


----------



## Aries (Aug 13, 2015)

Phase 2 is about to end


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2015)

totally legit movie trailer


----------



## Marco (Aug 17, 2015)

Stop trolling. Where's the trailer.


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2015)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2015)

I can't see anything


 edit: nevermind I do.


----------



## Aries (Aug 18, 2015)

What you think of it?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 18, 2015)

Good God...


----------



## Aries (Aug 19, 2015)

New edit will be out this sunday night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2015)

The Flash said:


> What you think of it?



 Hammer a rager? unheard of. I think you got it wrong there. Rion though would have been better. Heh at Laix being Laix Luthor.

 And that sig CR.... can Millie absorb that love?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 20, 2015)

I demand more screentime


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2015)

So do I


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 21, 2015)

brah, I'm so in as well.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 21, 2015)

how would that help us grow? Our post don't even count or add up. (which I think in the mafia section it should.)


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2015)

What is this. People asking for more screentime when the time comes it will happen. 4 more movies till phase 2 ends. Then phase 3 begins


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2015)

Im up for that psy. If people want to donate to ole cr for his contributions to mafia i see y not?


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2015)

Imagine if you actually spent time and effort on your games CR


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2015)

I dont have time to imagine young parka they are called the mafia convo games  and from what i see all 5 of them have been successful


----------



## familyparka (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm just teasin brah

And you gotta admit tho, that Teen Titans one


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2015)

I sort of figured your response was about that TT game  to be fair the game wasnt bad just the trolling unbalanced the whole game midway through. It did bring fond memories tho  i find it funny how that game has become more infamous then all my other games combined did and they were super trolling back then


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2015)

Before i return to school GoTG will hopefully be done by sunday/Monday


----------



## DarkZero515 (Aug 22, 2015)

When will age of wpk come out?


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2015)

Eventually it will be out. Atm finishing up GotG. I should be done very soon


----------



## DarkZero515 (Aug 22, 2015)

Another month until age of wpk...


----------



## Aries (Aug 22, 2015)

Do people want the edit today or tomorrow?


----------



## DarkZero515 (Aug 23, 2015)

Post the edit now cr


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2015)

Alright then. The wait is over. Here comes the long awaited act 11.


----------



## Aries -- Guardians of the New Fagalaxy (Aug 23, 2015)

*Act 11: Guardians of the New FaGalaxy*

​


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2015)

*Act 11: Guardians of the New FaGalaxy Part 2*






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2015)

that was funny


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 23, 2015)

So that thing about retiring... Didn't work out.


----------



## Aries (Aug 23, 2015)

We can retcon that part next act UD which will lead to MafiAvengers 3


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2015)

Good God Almighty


----------



## DarkZero515 (Aug 25, 2015)

@ the edit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2015)

Age of WPK......Age of WolfPrinceKiba...Age of WolfPrinceKouga


----------



## Aries (Aug 28, 2015)

Age of WPK is coming soon. It will be out next saturday


----------



## Savage (Aug 28, 2015)

Did hero tell you about him never flushing the toilet CR?! Cuz that shit actually happens! I'm in fucking tears!!!


----------



## Aries (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol no i wasnt told of that savage. I just made it up. I build these edits on their facial expressions to be honest. The sillier the better


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2015)

Ill be doing age of wpkron soon since hd version is up


----------



## Melodie (Sep 15, 2015)

Will I make an appearance


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2015)

Melodie said:


> Will I make an appearance



Youll be appearing yes. I have age of wpkron. Antman and the final part of the movie. Youll appear in final 2. After that everything else will be a reboot using fma


----------



## DarkZero515 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wheres my age of wpkron cr?


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2015)

Still waiting for my screen time flash bro


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2015)

Wait, where the fuck did I appear?

No srsly...


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2015)

Aries said:


> *People in it so far*
> 32: AzeRuth
> 
> _If your crossed out means you have appeared in the film. I'll be using this thread to post the parts off the movie and the sign ups for other people to join so i can add them to the list... Now for the world premiere off Mafia The Movie... Part 1..._



Wait wat

I found me having one line and I don't even know who I am in it.



Aries said:


> ​


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2015)

Nois said:


> Wait, where the fuck did I appear?
> 
> No srsly...



I found you:



Aries said:


> ​





Aries said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stelios (Oct 10, 2015)

damn this is hilarious i totally missed it


----------



## Aries (Oct 14, 2015)

The Age of WPK will be coming soon. the wait is almost almost over


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 15, 2015)

Aries said:


> The Age of WPK will be coming soon. the wait is almost almost over


With it will start a new chapter in my career. For better or for worse is any ones guess


----------



## Aries (Oct 20, 2015)

Believe the hype


----------



## Aries (Oct 29, 2015)

The end of an era.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

Mafiavengers 2 will be released today


----------



## Stelios (Nov 6, 2015)

hype                          hype


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

Ima be posting it in a few minutes


----------



## Aries -- The Mafia-Vengers 2: Age of WPKron (Nov 6, 2015)

*Act 12: The MafiAvengers 2*

​


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

*Act 12: The MafiAvengers 2 Part 2*


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

*Act 12: The MafiAvengers 2 Part 3*









Thank you for watching any parts of the acts. after this Im going to do the Mafia League


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn you CR....damn you.


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

Superman said:


> Damn you CR....damn you.



What did i do this time?  and what you think of the season finale?


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2015)

I heard I had another apperence but I cant find it


----------



## Aries (Nov 6, 2015)

You will appear in Mafia League But the question is should it be posted here? or a new thread aka Mafia THE SERIES


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm going to have to figure out how CR knew about my furry collection.


----------



## Aries (Nov 8, 2015)

I am a prophet WPK I see all with these edits!  glad you liked it btw


----------



## Aries (Dec 11, 2015)

next edit will be out soon. Mafia League


----------



## Aries (Dec 22, 2015)

Alright I present the Mafia Community Part 1 of the 3 tales for MafiaMas


----------



## Aries -- A Mafiamas Carol (Dec 22, 2015)

*A MafiaMas Special Part 1*

*A **MAFIAMAS* CAROL
​





*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cromer (Dec 22, 2015)

Take this rep you friend!


----------



## Stelios (Dec 22, 2015)

>not a signup thread

>sigh


----------



## Marco (Dec 22, 2015)

Hahahaha! Uncle Vasto actually learned the meaning of MafiaMas.


----------



## Aries (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you guys for the support. Merry mafiamas to all


----------



## Marco (Dec 24, 2015)

What are Parts 2 and 3, CR?


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2015)

I had a idea in what the other 2 edits would be but ran out of time so will have to shorten it up to something else


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2015)

That was funny


----------



## Aries (Dec 25, 2015)

Alright time for part 2 of this thing. The Psuedo end of MafiaMas...


----------



## Aries -- The End of Santa CRaus (Dec 25, 2015)

*The End of Santa CRaus*












There was another scene but my comp didn't save it for some reason. It was a touching scene with Ace played by Sin talks to Luffy played by Melodie about Mafiamas. I'm atm a bit to lazy to remake the scene since want to do other projects


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 26, 2015)

As a mafia veteran, I would like to be a part of this.


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2016)

More edits incoming


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2016)

10 years later


----------



## familyparka (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice job, once again CR


----------



## Aries (Jan 10, 2016)

When Mafia tries to use meta against you but it backfires



When you Mafia GodFather for the first time



When you try to stop towning but don't work


----------



## DarkZero515 (Jan 29, 2016)

Give me more screen time


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 12, 2016)

Aries said:


> *The End of Santa CRaus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so perfectly fitting. A much better portrayal of me than with Ultron.


----------



## Marco (Feb 12, 2016)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is so perfectly fitting. A much better portrayal of me than with Ultron.



lol I missed this edit for some reason. As soon as I saw the One Piece, I was wondering who I'd be, and then Marco comes, and I'm like, "Obviously."


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> *Heres a list of characters that are not preoccupied. Can you and others by extension guess your wacky roles from the list? *
> 
> _1: White Martians
> 2: ManHunters
> ...




*Mafia League* _"Sign-Ups"_
not really just a list of the mafia members who will be in the wacky series.

0: Wormo
1: Vasto
2: Wad
3: Melodie
4: Kitsune
5: Legend
6: FamilyParka
7: Marco
8: SinRaven
9: Nighty
10: Remchu
11: Rion
12: Alwaysmind
13: Didi
14: Josuke
15: Law 
16: Laix
17: WolfPrinceKiba
18: Didi
19: Homestuck
20: Platinum
21: OBD
22: Rekee
23: SoulTaker
24: Nitty Scott
25: Iwandesu
26: Cromer
27: Lord Genome
28: Stelios
29: Hiruzen
30: Cubey
31: Draekke
32: Fruit Monger
33: DarkZero
34: Reznor
35: Mystic
36: Belphgoob
37: Mr. Waffles
38: Big Boss
39: Ultimate DeathSaurer
40: Hyperion
41: Erugo
42: Savage
43: Parkas brother
44: Millie
45: AzeRuth
46: Santi
47: Hammer
48: Sphyer
49: Atlantic Storm
50: FireStormer
51: SuperMike
52: Persecuted
53: Franky
54: CR
55: Etc

There might be more but one way or another I'll add them all to the series. I've made adjustments for the modern ole mafia section. If your not on the list rest assured I'll add ya


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 1 - Origins (Feb 14, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 1 Part 1*

*Episode 1*: *Mafia League* *Origins*


----------



## Aries (Feb 14, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 1 Part 2*













for those who don't know who gig is


----------



## familyparka (Feb 14, 2016)

Aries said:


> *Mafia League* _"Sign-Ups"_
> not really just a list of the mafia members who will be in the wacky series.
> 
> 0: Wormo
> ...




That's what I like to see. Let my brother know it's place


----------



## Marco (Feb 14, 2016)

> Rion: All the homo...



Lol. But the best part of Ish turning into Crimson Dragoon.


----------



## Marco (Feb 14, 2016)

Legend and me gonna be fighting for them tits though.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 14, 2016)

Legend being all about mastering dem tits is so true to life, lel.


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 2 - In Beta's Night (Feb 20, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 2 Part 1*

*Episode 2*: *In Beta's Night*


----------



## Aries (Feb 20, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 2 Part 2*


----------



## Marco (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol. Legend's son Mythos and daughter Iconica. Perfect.


----------



## Marco (Feb 20, 2016)

So much nostalgia, too, cause I remember all these episodes.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2016)

That was glorious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2016)

.....well there goes my dibs...

 and  at invoking his name CR...Mexicangodlvl3.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 20, 2016)

Hilarious.


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 3 - The FMA Curse Below (Feb 28, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 3 Part 1*

*Episode 3:* *The FMA Curse Below*


----------



## Aries (Feb 28, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 3 Part 2*


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 28, 2016)

THIS

IS

...

...

PERFECT


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 4 - The Daddies Quest (Mar 7, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 4 Part 1*

Episode 4: *The Daddies Quest*


----------



## Aries (Mar 7, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 4 Part 2*


----------



## Stelios (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Aries (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad you guys have enjoyed the episodes


----------



## Sarun (Mar 10, 2016)

I can finally see them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2016)

Definitely your top 5 best ever done this episode was, CR.


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 5 - Paradise Kink (Mar 15, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 5 Part 1*

Episode 5: *Paradise Kink*


----------



## Aries (Mar 15, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 5 Part 2*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2016)

but I hate Nighty....


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2016)

Good Stuff.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2016)

lol dude.

I always laugh, I should read these more often. =]


----------



## Marco (Mar 15, 2016)

lol this one was hilarious. Everyone ignoring Nighty for the bucket pussy was the best part.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 16, 2016)

dat first one tho with the reference to pers's dad 

mfw i missed the actual fiasco for that event cuz inactivity


----------



## Marco (Mar 16, 2016)

There wasn't much of a fiasco. Perscuted's dad made the post and he just vanished for a long time. He came back stronger and _harder _though, so it's all good.


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 6 - Vasto vs The Charmed (Mar 27, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 6 Part 1*



Episode 6: *Vasto vs The Charmed*


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 6 Part 2*


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2016)

lol Wut?????


----------



## Aries -- Mafia League Episode 7 - Lag World (Apr 13, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 7 Part 1*



Episode 7: *Lag World*


----------



## Aries (Apr 13, 2016)

*Mafia League Episode 7 Part 2*


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2016)

That was hilarious


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2016)

Lol ST X Rion confirmed. And was Santi even in the LoL game?

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Franky (Apr 21, 2016)

Should've seen Zootopia


----------



## Aries -- Teen Titans - Serious Bsness (Apr 28, 2016)

*Filler Episode/Non-Canon Episode 7.5: 
Serious Bsness











*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marco (Apr 28, 2016)

Lol, this is the most hilarious edit you've ever made, CR. Each part was a goldmine.


----------



## familyparka (Apr 29, 2016)

Holy hell that was pure gold


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2016)

Mafia the movie will be rebooted next week. Think of this week as auditions week because im scouting for the stars to come in a select a movie from the cinnamatic verse and who knows you might appear on it


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 10, 2016)

Got tired of waiting for MCU to go somewhere?


----------



## Aries (Jul 10, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Got tired of waiting for MCU to go somewhere?



Rebooting because key members of the mafia league went awol which made me lose some interest in it. Plus dabbled in the animation so feel like can have a satisfying start and ending.


----------



## Aries -- Melodie's Tough Night (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2016)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Psychic (Aug 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2016)

Remember 1 year ago when I called you the prettiest girl I ever met?

 I lied...I am the prettiest girl I ever met. Happy Birthday sis.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries -- Truth Meta (Aug 13, 2016)

will leave this here. also will be thread marking this thread to navigate easier the edits.


----------



## Marco (Aug 14, 2016)

I threadmarked everything. Don't let CR take CRedit for it.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 21, 2016)

CR hosting ur games AND ur threadmarks





that gif
- I hope you get fisted!
- No, we've already played that game in the skype and you lost.

this is how it's supposed to be

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Aries said:


> will leave this here. also will be thread marking this thread to navigate easier the edits.



Hey Aries do you have the version of this about inactifagging?

It's 2 gifs iirc.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

DDL I posted it on the convo for you. 

Days of future inactifagging


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

No, not that one. It's the lion king one. Same as the truth meta edit, but aout inactifagging.


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> No, not that one. It's the lion king one. Same as the truth meta edit, but aout inactifagging.



Need to see my reps for that, though not sure if I was repped for it. If not don't have it anymore


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn. I might try to find it then.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

mfw Aries has so many posts in the convo thread the search doesn't even show them all.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it the same Hakuna Matata thing or some other Lion King edit?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Is it the same Hakuna Matata thing or some other Lion King edit?



Exact same edit, different subtitles. But there are two images instead of one.


----------



## Aries (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

CR with the win.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks CR.

I just wanted it so I could post it every time @Hero inactifags


----------



## Hero (Aug 21, 2016)

Name the last game I inactifagged in 

That notion is getting old


----------



## Hero (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know why I never looked at @Aries edits before. I'm dying. I didn't know I was even in one about being an inactifag


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2016)

You're in for a treat, then. Everything's conveniently threadmarked now, too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2016)

Aries said:


> What's that? do you hear it? shh... your in your comfort zone as mafia. the phase is about to end, feels good and then the unexpected happens...



 why have you not moved this here!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 1, 2016)

im da new inactifag king anyway


----------



## Aries -- Mafia Piece Episode 1 (Sep 9, 2016)

* 
Mafia Piece Episode 1...*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2016)

Haha. Wtf, threadmarked.

"Stop Nello, you're not active enough to debate such a high activity player!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 10, 2016)

all good except furries joke, plz don't make furries jokes about me mkay thnx 

poor Crugyr and Nello getting teamed with beta pan and davychan  what did they do to you Aries? they are good guys srsly why so evil 

also why did my litterbox trigger you guys, you want one too? i can share you know


----------



## nfcnorth (Sep 10, 2016)

Welp at least I was one of my favorite OP characters in Zoro (top 5 but not my absolute favorite) . And for the record all you OL frequenters yes I do like Zoro but I don't like his wank nor do I understand it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2016)

Catamount said:


> all good except furries joke, plz don't make furries jokes about me mkay thnx
> 
> poor Crugyr and Nello getting teamed with beta pan and davychan  what did they do to you Aries? they are good guys srsly why so evil
> 
> also why did my litterbox trigger you guys, you want one too? i can share you know


They are the rookies.
That arc in one piece was all the new top blood in one pissu


----------



## Catamount (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't torture myself with OP sorry


----------



## Crugyr (Sep 15, 2016)

I approve of being luffy. That just means imma be the king fools


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I don't torture myself with OP sorry


I don't read/watch it either. o.o


----------



## Aries (Oct 15, 2016)

whats worthy of a edit?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 16, 2016)

Aries said:


> whats worthy of a edit?



Sin n Virtues game


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

Aries said:


> whats worthy of a edit?


Shinobu cheating and making Nighty think she was Lucifer playing against her win con.

Sphyer trolling himself.

watman leaving gotham


----------



## Catamount (Oct 18, 2016)

Can we just skip it and move on?
Edit on sock puppets game or make loli edit on those playing waifu games.


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Can we just skip it and move on?


----------



## Aries (Nov 4, 2016)

*Melodiezle Boss Battle



 
*

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 2, 2017)

​
*Mafia The Movie Reboot
Coming Soon*​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

*Clash of the Hosts OVA* Episode 1: *The Host, The Game and The Role Wank*









​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aries (Feb 16, 2017)

Part 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2017)

This is your magnum opus CR.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2017)

hahahahahhHaha


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2017)

Shut up vasto


----------



## Tiger (Feb 17, 2017)

Moral of the story-- Law wins. The whole thing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2017)

Showed this to one of my best friends who has never played mafia but knows the basics of the game and stuff that goes on in this community through my explanations. He almost died laughing, especially at how true he found the portrayal of WolfPrinceKaiba to how I am IRL.


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2017)

soooooo a dick


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2017)

Legend said:


> soooooo a dick


Pretty much. I'm a jerk with a heart of gold though.


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeeeeah no, just a ass


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2017)

I showed my then girlfriend that giant Berserk Golden arc edit CR had done with me as Guts, but she wasn't impressed. :/

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2017)

Legend said:


> Yeeeeah no, just a ass


To you because you deserve it


----------



## Aries (Mar 2, 2017)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Showed this to one of my best friends who has never played mafia but knows the basics of the game and stuff that goes on in this community through my explanations. He almost died laughing, especially at how true he found the portrayal of WolfPrinceKaiba to how I am IRL.


WolfPrinceKaiba was something I thought off a year ago but never could find a situation to make it a edit out of it until clash of the hosts. Glad you and your friend enjoyed the edit. Its good to see people have a good sense of humor on things and can laugh at yourself. I enjoy making these edits for that reason, its human nature to dramatize a lot of aspects of our lives and yeah the net life is no different, I like making edits to poke fun of that "seriousness" and make it over the top so peeps can look back and see the humor of situations. 


Marco said:


> I showed my then girlfriend that giant Berserk Golden arc edit CR had done with me as Guts, but she wasn't impressed. :/



Lol, its hit or miss honestly. Though worst case scenario she had no sense of humor. Good case scenario either didn't get the references because not in the know like the mafia community or my type of humor isn't for her. Shame though didn't like the edit, that one took me a while to make but not everyone's cup of tea it was pretty out there in comparison to other edits, so many sex related jokes in that edit


----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 18, 2017)

@iwandesu I urge you to create narratives like this


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

@Aries I haven't seen myself in any. And, I deserve a bigger role n the future kind sir.


----------



## Aries (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

we shall see.


----------



## Aries -- Mafia The Movie V2. (Jan 15, 2018)

Write up preserved


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

write up preserved


----------



## Aries (Jan 15, 2018)

write up presevered


----------



## Aries (Feb 10, 2019)

​​​​*EVERY CR GAME EVER *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 10, 2019)

I still haven't got a good role in these damn things!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 14, 2019)

All the "images not found" for the gifs in here make me sad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> All the "images not found" for the gifs in here make me sad.


@Aries please tell us you backed up all of them!


----------



## Aries (Apr 14, 2019)

Superman said:


> @Aries please tell us you backed up all of them!



I believe still have them saved on my computer, if anything it gives me a excuse to redo it all the way to endgame.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2019)

Aries said:


> ​​​​*EVERY CR GAME EVER *​



Now make a gif where you get sick every time you host a game


----------



## Kobe (Apr 15, 2019)

that gif


----------



## Aries (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2020)

I still believe in the dream....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> I still believe in the dream....



Long time no see mein square. How is life been going for you mate?


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2020)

It has been a long time disciple of Trollbeard. Life's been going good. Changes here and there but adjusting pretty well. How about yourself?


----------



## Aries (May 31, 2020)

Sphyer said:


> It has been a long time disciple of Trollbeard. Life's been going good. Changes here and there but adjusting pretty well. How about yourself?



Thats good to hear man, pandemic hit you guys in NY pretty hard. Glad have adjusted to the changes. Will you stay on ole nf for a while and play some good ole mafios or just were stoppin by for a bit?

Its been alright, been doing yoga lately after my health got bad early on when these lockdowns began, its just a wierd time honestly. Still not used to going out anymore. Ive just been making games and plan on doing and end of an era type of game next year. Trollbeards last sail


----------



## Sphyer (May 31, 2020)

I actually left NY back at the start of January. Moved in with a friend of mine in Georgia now so I dodged alot of the stuff that happened in NY. Luckily, everybody I know is doing well. Maybe I might give Mafia a try again sometime once I feel like I can be committed to not being distracted by different things.

I see...I need to try Yoga sometime. I've been mostly working/chilling/workout out like crazy here. Lost like 60 pounds since I moved. The goal of swole is almost near.....


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 31, 2020)

Not meaning to start anything but I think this topic should be unpinned? Or maybe merged with the other one? We have a lot of pinned topics now, don't need two about the exact same thing imo.

@Aries


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 31, 2020)

This can stay pinned if @Aries ever fixes the damned Clash of the Hosts OVA!


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah dont merge this thread. Cinematic is its own thing. I asked for cinematic thread to replacing this one ages ago. Both were pinned so have no clue


----------



## Aries (Jul 31, 2020)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This can stay pinned if @Aries ever fixes the damned Clash of the Hosts OVA!



My laptop had this wierd malfunction that rebooted everything. All my edits are lost in time. Only thing i have kept are the cinnematic edits


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 1, 2020)

I think we should unpin then

@iwandesu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2020)

Aries said:


> My laptop had this wierd malfunction that rebooted everything. All my edits are lost in time. Only thing i have kept are the cinnematic edits



What fool does not back his stuff up in this day and age!!!!!!!


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I think we should unpin then
> 
> @iwandesu


I thought I had already done it hmm


----------



## Aries (Aug 17, 2020)

Scumdesu said:


> I thought I had already done it hmm



You unpinned the wrong thread.


----------

